# Irish Gaelic: Anois



## curly

*anois:*

WHat does this word mean? i'm completely stumped and the dictionary seem to think it's to basic to include...


----------



## Outsider

"Now", apparently.


----------



## curly

That's the one! many thanks!


----------



## bb3ca201

Outsider is right; the word does mean "now".  If you want to pronounce it, say "a-nish" (or, quickly, just 'nish'!)

Good luck!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Here are some expressions with it for you:
*anois is aris* - now and then, now and again
*anois direach* - right now


----------



## bb3ca201

Pronounciations:

"anois is aris":


----------



## bb3ca201

Pronounciations:

"anois is aris":  a-nish is a-reesh

"anois direach": a-nish jee-rach


----------

